# And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love. (I Corinthians 13:13)



## Martinaaa

Hi everyone!
Could you please translate this phrase into Hebrew with dots? "And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love."
Thanks in advance!

Martina


----------



## trigel

וְעַתָּה שְׁלֹשׁ אֵלֶּה תַעֲמֹדְנָה הָאֱמוּנָה וְהַתִּקְוָה וְהָאֲהָבָה וְהַגּדוֹלָה בָהֶן הִיא הָאֲהָבָה׃ (Delitzsch 1 Cor 13:13)

(disclaimer: not sure whether begadkefat letters lenite after word-final vowels in Delitzsch's vocalization)


----------



## Martinaaa

trigel said:


> וְעַתָּה שָׁלֹשׁ אֵלֶּה תַעֲמֹדְנָה הָאֱמוּנָה וְהַתִּקְוָה וְהָאֲהָבָה וְהַגּדוֹלָה בָהֶן הִיא הָאֲהָבָה׃ (Delitzsch 1 Cor 13:13)
> 
> (disclaimer: not sure whether begadkefat letters lenite after word-final vowels in Delitzsch's vocalization)



Thanks for your help!
do you know where l can fine the original translation?


----------



## Martinaaa

Is this the correct translation?


----------



## Martinaaa

Ciao a tutti!
avrei bisogno della traduzione di questo passo tratto dalla Prima lettera ai Corinzi di San Paolo Apostolo in Ebraico, ma nella versione antica ovvero con i puntini: "Queste dunque le tre cose che rimangono: la fede, la speranza e l’amore; ma di tutte la più grande è l’amore."
Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
Grazie!

Martina


----------



## origumi

Si.

.........


----------



## Martinaaa

Grazie!!!parli italiano?posso chiederti un'altra informazione a riguardo?


----------



## origumi

Penso che alcune persone qui possono leggere e rispondere in italiano, si può provare.


----------



## Martinaaa

Grazie!volevo solo chiederti come unire le due righe dell'immagine in una sola! Devo aggiungere la seconda parte a sinistra della prima riga?


----------



## origumi

Esattamente, da destra a sinistra.


----------



## Martinaaa

Grazie mille!
Martina


----------



## Martinaaa

Is this the correct translation with dots?


----------



## origumi

Yes, this is correct.


----------



## Martinaaa

Thank you very much!


----------

